# I think it time for a new roof



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

The elderly lady who owns this home says its leaked for 15 years. Ever since the last roof was put on. There ain't no doubt in my mind.

Now she has cancer and has to begin chemotherapy in a few weeks.

Will have agreed to move our schedule around to help her out. I will post some pics of the finished product.


----------



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

Whoa man, thats got to be in my top three.

James FL


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

You Sure you cant just patch that one up lol!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my god man, how do you let something drag on like that for 15 years?!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you imagine the smell inside on a warm and humid day?

Ed


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

It was foul! The owner also has a hording problem.

The job is finished now. I will post pics soon.

We installed TPO on the flat. Which now has a little pitch to it. Landmark 30 on the rest of the roof. And beaded porch panels for the ceiling in the sunroom.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

That Bead-Board should look nice inside, especially if she decided to have it stained.

Another good product for ceilings, is Carsiding, which I used in my 2-flat rental unit when I was still living there 6 years ago.

Ed


----------



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

did ya put in a bigger skylight? still waiting for those pics. lol


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Pity..imagine it leaks for 15 years?....


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Just get bigger Buckets to catch the water..lmao.....Unbelievable how someone can let that go for so long....

Charlotte Roofing, Roof Repair Charlotte NC, Roofing companies in Charlotte NC, Roof Replacement Charlotte North Carolina, Roofing Contractors in Charlotte


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

It's funny how long some people can let there problems go before fixing them ! !


----------



## dean king (Mar 17, 2012)

lol.

yes im sure it needs sorting. maybe a couple strips of tape, lovely.

i hate doing jobs afer hoarders, well, cept they normally pay well as
no one els likes them either lol


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wheres the finished pics, outlaw?!


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

John's Roofing said:


> It's funny how long some people can let there problems go before fixing them ! !


No kidding! You don't just wake up one day with that kind of roof failure... Wow!!! Poor lady, though. I'm sure replacing a roof is the last thing she wants to worry about...


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

It must be unused space


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

london said:


> It must be unused space


There's a chimney and skylight in the pictures that were attached... normally those 2 things are found in the most used areas!

Poor woman...


----------

